# Killer icicles terrorize Russia



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, Ralphie, they've been known to kill people.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...511235/Killer-icicles-terrorise-Russians.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ralphie's mom was right!:googly:

We had icicles like that on our roofline at work that we were knocking down every couple of days this winter to prevent any nasty accidents.


----------

